# Anyone from the UK bought from an online store lately which were ok?



## quackstar84 (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello guys. A year back I bought an gateway from 3dscarduk however I went back to my out messages to see how they company is still doing and it looks like people aren't getting their orders. I think they were after the new sky3ds plus thought, isn't that a preorder only? Cheers.


----------



## Froody (Feb 22, 2016)

I've used 3dscarduk a couple times, last time being a week or so ago. Received my order 5 days after payment, first time I ordered it took a week or so to get here. I've also noticed that I get charged an extra £2-3 for each order and it doesn't appear to be a charge from my bank so I'm not sure what that is. I've used to use ozmodchips for Xbox 360 stuff and they're pretty good but they ship from Australia.


----------



## plasma (Feb 22, 2016)

Froody said:


> I've used 3dscarduk a couple times, last time being a week or so ago. Received my order 5 days after payment, first time I ordered it took a week or so to get here. I've also noticed that I get charged an extra £2-3 for each order and it doesn't appear to be a charge from my bank so I'm not sure what that is. I've used to use ozmodchips for Xbox 360 stuff and they're pretty good but they ship from Australia.


That would probs be a charge for paying via card and currency conversion, I had it when I got my gateway from 3dsgamersworld or whatever theyre called.


----------



## Froody (Feb 22, 2016)

Plasma Shadow said:


> That would probs be a charge for paying via card and currency conversion, I had it when I got my gateway from 3dsgamersworld or whatever theyre called.


Yeah you're probably right, I believe the bank they use is located somewhere in Asia.


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 26, 2016)

Cheers Froody.


----------



## devonhazel (Mar 14, 2016)

got my r4i3ds card from US store modchipfactory.com without any problems.


----------

